# Better radio?



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I have a hand crank and battery powered emergency AM/FM radio and was looking for another one with shortwave radio. I found two models by the same manufacturer that are reasonably priced and each has slightly different features. I can't make up my mind on which one would be better in a shtf situation and was wondering if anyone had any advice on which one was better. The Kaito Voyager has 11 Bands - AM/FM, Shortwave SW1 & SW2 plus 7 weather bands and the Kaito KA009R has AM/FM, Shortwave 1-4, TV Ch.2-13, NOAA Weather Band & Aviation Band. The first one has more weather bands but the second has more shortwave. Both are battery, solar, and dynamo crank powered. I'm guessing that most of the tv and radio channels will be shut down after a major disaster on a nationwide scale. It made sense to go with the one with more shortwave but some of the weather channels might still be intact after shtf. Which would you all recommend?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The TV voice comms are now digital, so I doubt that part would work. I will say I've yet to see decent reception from these hand-crank portables. I have a pair that work well enough for AM/FM but are all but worthless for anything else.

You may want to look at the TECSUN brand radios - -like the PL-210, also made in China like the models you listed in your post. Add a solar charger for the AA batteries and you, I believe, will be much happier with the results.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> The TV voice comms are now digital, so I doubt that part would work. I will say I've yet to see decent reception from these hand-crank portables. I have a pair that work well enough for AM/FM but are all but worthless for anything else.
> 
> You may want to look at the TECSUN brand radios - -like the PL-210, also made in China like the models you listed in your post. Add a solar charger for the AA batteries and you, I believe, will be much happier with the results.


Thank you for the response. I'm not sure if shortwave radios are still made in the U.S., but if they are it would probably be out of my price range. I've already spent most of my tax return on a Country Living grain mill and there's not much left after that.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Elinor0987 said:


> The Kaito Voyager has 11 Bands - AM/FM, Shortwave SW1 & SW2 plus 7 weather bands


This is the one I have... I think. It has the same bands but mine has a solar panel on it as well and you didn't mention solar. The SW reception is rather weak during the day but improves dramatically at night. The crank feature provides about 20 minutes of power then you have to crank it up again. Overall I've found it to be a decent radio for the price.

OK I read it again and you did mention solar.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> This is the one I have... I think. It has the same bands but mine has a solar panel on it as well and you didn't mention solar. The SW reception is rather weak during the day but improves dramatically at night. The crank feature provides about 20 minutes of power then you have to crank it up again. Overall I've found it to be a decent radio for the price.
> 
> OK I read it again and you did mention solar.


Thank you! I'll go with the one you have. I'm thinking of getting an antenna to go with it. I don't listen to the radio or watch tv much anymore. It would be good to hear what's going on after a major catastrophe and I was trying to figure out which one of those would still work after the executive orders are enacted to shut down communications.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine has an 12" retractable antenna built right in.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

As a general rule of thumb, the lower shortwave frequencies will receive better at night, and the higher frequencies during the day.

You can also help reception by effectively increasing the length of the antenna. Start by getting a long piece of wire (10', 20', 40', it doesn't matter how long, but generally the longer the better) and attaching an alligator clip to one end. On the other end, make a loop and tie some string to it. Run the wire out of the window and throw the string over a tree limb (or other suitable and non hazardous object) and hoist it up. Then attach the alligator clip to the radio's extendable antenna. Just be careful not to put any strain on the radios antenna. You can roll the wire back up when it isn't needed.

It's unfortunate, but a lot of shortwave stations have shut down over the last 10 years and have been replaced by the internet and satellite radio. If there's a catastrophic event taking place somewhere, monitoring the Amateur Radio bands can sometimes provide a lot of info. In events like Katrina or the 2004 tsunami, Amateur Radio was one of the few means of communicating in and out of those areas for several days.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Any type of wire?

I have a spool of 4-strand phone line. Each individual wire is plastic coated then the 4 strands are coated together as 1. Would this work as an antenna or does the coating need to be stripped off?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Any type of wire?
> 
> I have a spool of 4-strand phone line. Each individual wire is plastic coated then the 4 strands are coated together as 1. Would this work as an antenna or does the coating need to be stripped off?


I have used steel banding(the stuff used to hold stuff on pallets) as an antenna before. Almost anything will work. Solder the 4 individual strands together at the end with the alligator clip. Don't worry about stripping the coating.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, most any type of wire will do. I've even used barbed wire fencing and my aluminum gutters as an antennas. I'd tie or solder the four small telephone together at each end, to give them more surface area, but they will still work better. The coating does not need to be removed.

Sorry zombieresponder, I didn't see your reply before saying the same thing.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

zombieresponder said:


> I have used steel banding(the stuff used to hold stuff on pallets) as an antenna before. Almost anything will work. Solder the 4 individual strands together at the end with the alligator clip. Don't worry about stripping the coating.





k0xxx said:


> Yes, most any type of wire will do. I've even used barbed wire fencing and my aluminum gutters as an antennas. I'd tie or solder the four small telephone together at each end, to give them more surface area, but they will still work better. The coating does not need to be removed.
> 
> Sorry zombieresponder, I didn't see your reply before saying the same thing.


Thanks guys. Gonna have to try that and see what kind of reception I can get. :2thumb:


----------

